# My other baby



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

*up dated pics*

http://www.geocities.com/toy94nissan/Robspersonalnissanpage.html]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Am I suppose to see more than just that one pic is that it???
I mean it looks good but cant really see it uknow.... 

But anyways since you like to sound off. I figured Id ask u a little quick question. Im about to put in a KIcker Solobaric 15 in my trunk--how much do u think I should look for an amp to push??

I know its off topic.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

your right the one pic I put up was crappy but I redid the page with three more pics. And to answer your question the best amp to push a 15" solo is something that has at least 75% of the speakers rms.Although there not prone to blow all spekers have there limits.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE RIDE Rob--kinda how my B14 used to look---with the white on white

oh and thanks for the speaker info......


----------

